# Neg FET . . . period?



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2008)

_I have just got a BFN from my FET and period started yesterday, a few cramps but nothing too bad then this afternoon the worst pain ever. . . really heavy and BIG clots (sorry tmi! ) so scary,  has this happened to any one else? is this normal after having so much drugs in ur body? _


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, so sorry it didn't work for you this time.  I remember my period after my failed IVF and it was horrendous.  I went to my GP for some very strong pain killers and some sleeping tablets as the whole experience exhausted me and Yes, I think all the drugs do make your period worse.  My GP was very understanding and I even took some time off work to heal and get my head around things.  Take care. xxxxx


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

I underwent natural FET beginning of Feb and got BFN on 11 Feb (tested 2 days early).  AF arrived as expected on 14 Feb and I'm still bleeding 6 days later.  My periods are usually 2-3 days so this is really unusual.  I wondered if this was usual?  I had 2 embies put in 3 cell (dropped 1 cell overnight) and 6 cell.  I had sharp pains early on after FET in abdomen but didn't know what they were.  

Don't know if it's likely I've had a very early m/c or has my lining just thickening up due to the presence of the fertilised egg?  

I guess if you've had drugs to thicken lining a negative cycle would result in heavier period but as I had no drugs 

Going to ask at my follow up appointment so will post if I find out any info


----------

